
Show HN: Measure and compare your viral risk the easy way - haxel
https://howfunctional.com/viral-risk
======
haxel
Developer statement

IMPORTANT: Android + Chrome only! (for now)

They say you can't manage what you don't measure.

This is a system to help people who feel fine but are worried about becoming
infected by COVID-19 or any other dangerous virus. If this is you, now you can
actively measure your risk and see a live dashboard in your Android phone's
notification bar.

Your regularly refreshed dashboard shows your own risk pattern and compares it
with your recent past as well as the risk patterns of other people. This makes
it easier for you to manage both your behavior patterns and your mental
health.

It's an early release by a single developer, extended from an existing
platform. Please don't expect perfection.

Geographical awareness is an obvious next step. Infection/symptom awareness is
another.

Feedback welcome!

